# Diabulimia



## sofaraway (Jul 29, 2009)

Link to article about the eating disorder

http://www.yorkshireeveningpost.co.uk/health/Perils-of-skipping-the-vital.5505060.jp


----------



## Northerner (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks Nikki, it is very well written I think.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 29, 2009)

Really interesting thanks Nikki


----------

